# How much do I charge?



## blazingemeraldphoto (May 2, 2011)

My friend wants to do a mini photoshoot with eight people, inculding her. She wants to do it in a place called "Pride Pit," which is no more than 15 minutes from my house, so I know I'm not going to charge her for gas. She wants me to put the pictures on a disc, so I'm assuming that means buy eight discs. How much should I charge for my services, as a base fee?


----------



## CCericola (May 2, 2011)

In the words of the great Bitter: "$2000"


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 2, 2011)

charge her a 5 dollar coupon to chic-fillet


----------



## reedshots (May 2, 2011)

One Million Dollars!!!!   figure out how much is it worth to you then charge twice that much then, multiply it by eight, times the number of shoots this should get you there.


----------



## Mike_E (May 2, 2011)

What's your normal half day rate?

Friends are one thing but you have to make a living, right?


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 2, 2011)

What is involved in the "minishoot"  other than 8 people, sre you doing portraits or a variety of poses, how long is it going to take you? Oh and what is a minishoot?


----------

